# Rare Aircraft Photos



## AWP (Sep 6, 2008)

http://rareaircraf1.greyfalcon.us/index.html

A ton of interesting photos. Weird aircraft, experimental aircraft, captured Allied aircraft in Axis markings and vice versa, lots of rare photos. Worth a look if you are an airplane geek like me.


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Sep 6, 2008)

I think the ARUP S-2 U.S aircraft may have been mistaken as a UFO around that time...:confused:


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 6, 2008)

That is a cool link.  Thanks


----------



## tova (Sep 6, 2008)

Fascinating link! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## skeeter (Sep 9, 2008)

Thats a great link


----------



## AWP (Sep 9, 2008)

If you go to the menu and look at the bottom you'll see a Main Page link or something like that.

And then things become a little different.....


----------



## QC (Sep 9, 2008)

Yep, that bottom page thingy is out there...Das Boot on steroids. But thanks for the post.


----------

